# stuck hard at cold pass... needbto help



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

anyone with a looooong rope. I am suck hard. please call me 713 859 2133









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Edit....he is "stuck" hard.

Original post might get more bites.

Good luck...hope the 2cool family can come through as always!!


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope you get some help!

bump bump bump


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

High tide is 1:51 Pm at SLP today


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*At work...*

Sorry I can not get there. Man those SCB's are fast. How fast when you found that bar?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

don't kill yourself over this , just wait for the tide change, don't rush things.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry bud. I sold the flats cat and bought another Harley.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

tide up 2" so far. what has me concerned now is I am drinking my last beer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

take something and ck your depths to the closest deep water and align a landmark to head that way, might not be the way you came.

fashion a loop sling out of your anchor rope to your bow eye, to pull with around your body and over your shoulder ................. and wear a pfd


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> tide up 2" so far. what has me concerned now is I am drinking my last beer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Holy ****. Air drop needed now. :brew2:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

need an update


outta beer ?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

That would suck to be out of beer


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

That would "suck hard"


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

High tide is NOW...find some pvc poles and get to pushing! Sorry, I'm not off or I'd come down and help you...been there, and done that...and it ain't fun!


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

someone get this man some cold natural light ASAP!!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Does the Bright Lite deliver?  Hang in there Bro.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hope you get some help buddy!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Just heard...they're off and sitting at Westend Bar rehydrating!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks guys!!! we are good to go

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

glad to hear it. I think i would have rather been stuck with yall then at work today


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

catch anything?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't forget where that bar is, it's been there for at least 35 years (probably a lot longer, but i can't vouch for more than that). It'll probably still be there for awhile.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> High tide is NOW...find some pvc poles and get to pushing! Sorry, I'm not off or I'd come down and help you...been there, and done that...and it ain't fun!


you should know where every flat is around there cause you've been stuck on all of them.

:slimer:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

**** chaser said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


that explains it all---it's the company you keep! LOL!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> you should know where every flat is around there cause you've been stuck on all of them.
> 
> :slimer:


Sadly...not every one, I think I know the one PC was on though!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang Keith, skinny water you found!! you aint looking for golfballs are ya.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Prutty bote to being sticking! lol 

Nice fish BTW!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I JUST saw that boat at academy yesterday off 45 and NASA 1, and to be honest, I walked around it like 5 times and thought to myself "must be nice to have that Oprah style money to through around on a boat like that!" Then you go and get that beautiful work or art stuck, all hope is lost lol hope you get out man! I was stuck just like that last year in trinity by jacks pass in a go-devil in the middle of winter on an outgoing tide and a 20mph N wind lol


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> I JUST saw that boat at academy yesterday off 45 and NASA 1, and to be honest, I walked around it like 5 times and thought to myself "must be nice to have that Oprah style money to through around on a boat like that!" Then you go and get that beautiful work or art stuck, all hope is lost lol hope you get out man! I was stuck just like that last year in trinity by jacks pass in a go-devil in the middle of winter on an outgoing tide and a 20mph N wind lol


Throw* sorry, typing on the toilet can be hard sometimes lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

TheRooster said:


> I JUST saw that boat at academy yesterday off 45 and NASA 1, and to be honest, I walked around it like 5 times and thought to myself "must be nice to have that Oprah style money to through around on a boat like that!" Then you go and get that beautiful work or art stuck, all hope is lost lol hope you get out man! I was stuck just like that last year in trinity by jacks pass in a go-devil in the middle of winter on an outgoing tide and a 20mph N wind lol


I hear ya... and yea i was at that Academy yesterday. good thing it was a nice sandy bottom. Not a scratch. I was only doing 30ish and kinda saw it comming.

no harm


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Shoalcat would of made it! lol


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

**** chaser said:


> I hear ya... and yea i was at that Academy yesterday. good thing it was a nice sandy bottom. Not a scratch. I was only doing 30ish and kinda saw it comming.
> 
> no harm


Lol ya I hear ya man, beautiful boat, I'm pretty sure the people that were in the parking lot watching me thought I was trying to steal it, cause I went around it like 5 times checking it out, awesome boat, I was parked right behind you with that 20' aluminum camo boat, glad you made it out man!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

It's not the bote! Anyone say driver? J/K LOL


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Melon said:


> It's not the bote! Anyone say driver? J/K LOL


oh it aint the boat. But, I have done dumber things before.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

But how fast is the question???? J/K 



Melon said:


> Shoalcat would of made it! lol


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

A cat wouldnt have got stuck and could still cruise to boomvang at 30kn in 10ft'ers. FACT! 

Glad you made it out in one piece and that rig didn't get hurt, that boat sure looks sweeeettt!! One day, I'll have one I hope. Fish on!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Capt. Billy said it took all of a couple minutes to pull you off.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

capt. david said:


> Capt. Billy said it took all of a couple minutes to pull you off.


LoL...rookies!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

do SCB owners really drink Nattie Lite???


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

TheRooster said:


> Lol ya I hear ya man, beautiful boat, I'm pretty sure the people that were in the parking lot watching me thought I was trying to steal it, cause I went around it like 5 times checking it out, awesome boat, I was parked right behind you with that 20' aluminum camo boat, glad you made it out man!


Man that was YOUR camo boat! I musta walked around that thing 3 or 4 times eye balling it !!! JK bud, those SCB's are some slick lookin rigs for sho.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

sea sick said:


> Man that was YOUR camo boat! I musta walked around that thing 3 or 4 times eye balling it !!! JK bud, those SCB's are some slick lookin rigs for sho.


Wise arse, haha should have found me! Trying to sell the thing to get me a flats boat, and ya that scb was gorgeous, should have stole it and left him my allwelded, mines probably worth more anyways, I mean it has a custom camo paint job! Lol


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> anyone with a looooong rope. *I am suck hard. please call me 713 859 2133*
> 
> View attachment 605077
> 
> ...


Glad you got off the sandbar, but surely you have to realize how funny your OP was!!! I mean what exactly were you soliciting here....help or something that could be on a whole other website...if you know what I mean!!!!:wink:

Glad alls well, but that was a funny typo that might haunt you if you ever dwell in the jungle!!!!

Mike


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

texacajun said:


> Glad you got off the sandbar, but surely you have to realize how funny your OP was!!! I mean what exactly were you soliciting here....help or something that could be on a whole other website...if you know what I mean!!!!:wink:
> 
> Glad alls well, but that was a funny typo that might haunt you if you ever dwell in the jungle!!!!
> 
> Mike


I just noticed that. too funny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

TheRooster said:


> Wise arse, haha should have found me! Trying to sell the thing to get me a flats boat, and ya that scb was gorgeous, should have stole it and left him my allwelded, mines probably worth more anyways, I mean it has a custom camo paint job! Lol


I heard the Manager at Academy talking about your boat,something about eye sore or towing it off,,,nahhhh joking with ya.

I wasn't even at the store. I've seen chasers boat around town. My buddy just picked his SCB up the other day. The attention to detail and finish on those boats are 2nd to none. Those boats are sexy.

Sell that welded boat and get you one. Crack that piggy bank open and go hook up to it!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> anyone with a looooong rope. I am suck hard. please call me 713 859 2133
> 
> View attachment 605077
> 
> ...


I noticed that to. I would have came to the rescue! I just figured if he couldn't make it with 1 motor drafting a few inches I didn't have a chance dredging by with 3 drafting a few feet haha


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I woulda come over and helped if I could, and at least brought brew, but I was already at the weigh in when I got the call that you were stuck. If you can tell us where you got stuck presactly, I may have witnessed and even foretold the happening from my porch. If you were in Cold Pass between Churchill Bayou and the T Pier near the shore of Moody's Island, I watched it happen. I told my buddy, "Hey look at this idjit. He thinks he knows where the channel is over there." LOL!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

sea sick said:


> I heard the Manager at Academy talking about your boat,something about eye sore or towing it off,,,nahhhh joking with ya.
> 
> I wasn't even at the store. I've seen chasers boat around town. My buddy just picked his SCB up the other day. The attention to detail and finish on those boats are 2nd to none. Those boats are sexy.
> 
> Sell that welded boat and get you one. Crack that piggy bank open and go hook up to it!


Eyesore?!? Nobody talks about the S.S. waterhead like that! And ya I wish, I want to sell mine and go try and get approved for a shoalcat over at texas marine, heard they're pretty good at gettin people approved, buddy of mine had one and I was sometimes scared at how shallow he ran it for fear of having to push the darn thing, lol


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Man if I had know you where out of beer I could have run to the bayhouse and filled you up. If I would have had a long enough rope I would have given it a shot. You were right in the middle of that big ole sand bar. That boat still looked fast sitting hard on bottom. I was in the 21 shollow sport that stopped by.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone have coordinates or google map of where he was stuck?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> Man if I had know you where out of beer I could have run to the bayhouse and filled you up. If I would have had a long enough rope I would have given it a shot. You were right in the middle of that big ole sand bar. That boat still looked fast sitting hard on bottom. I was in the 21 shollow sport that stopped by.


Hey... thats for stopping at my bar!!! LOL. thanks for the help.

Absolut... I was right here. As you can see... it is recommended to go either left, or right of my bar.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I have lost some respect for **** chaser because every man should know to take plenty od beer and then extra in case of emergency!!!!! Shame on you for running out of beer! Othe rthan that I am glad it all worked out


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

We were on our way back to get more beer. If I had know he was out I would have made a special trip to fill his cooler. I have been there and run out of beer. But shame on me for not making that a priority of finding out. Should have been the first question I asked. Sorry about that **** chaser.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sorry I should have asked before I lost respect


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

**** chaser said:


> Hey... thats for stopping at my bar!!! LOL. thanks for the help.
> 
> Absolut... I was right here. As you can see... it is recommended to go either left, or right of my bar.


Poons bar?.....lmao


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

TheRooster said:


> Poons bar?.....lmao


That sand bar now has a name... Poons bar. LOL


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like a place you might catch some crabs. If you know what I mean.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job Billy with SeaTow!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

P Chaser, 
How in the world did you hit THAT bar? I mean..... it's pretty obvious. Was it you first time in Cold Pass or something? Sorry man... just busting your chops. Glad you got out and I think that name may stick.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Pretty obvious!!! lmao


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> P Chaser,
> How in the world did you hit THAT bar? I mean..... it's pretty obvious. Was it you first time in Cold Pass or something? Sorry man... just busting your chops. Glad you got out and I think that name may stick.


LOL... i know. im a tard.


----------

